# Mag light Lumens



## RWBlue (Dec 21, 2007)

Is there anywhere I can find out how many lumens a standard maglight has?


----------



## Per Arne (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi,

Maybe this one helps: http://www.maglite.com/lampspecs_dcell.asp

PA


----------



## RWBlue (Dec 22, 2007)

Per Arne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe this one helps: http://www.maglite.com/lampspecs_dcell.asp
> 
> PA





Thank you, that was what I was looking for.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 23, 2007)

Those Lumen ratings look way high, (compared to my SF lights and their ratings). Old news to anyone hanging around here for a while-I know. 

Interesting too that with the krypton lamp the 5cell puts out less light than the 4 cell.


----------



## dulridge (Dec 23, 2007)

RWBlue said:


> Is there anywhere I can find out how many lumens a standard maglight has?



Not enough? :laughing:


----------



## woodrow (Dec 24, 2007)

One thing I do have to say for maglight. True, my Q5 lights kill them in performance....especially in size/weight. But, with Mag lights, you can find them anywhere...don't have to pay shipping...no 123a's to buy and you are looking at 8-16 bucks per light.

Don't get me wrong...I only use mine for comparison purposes... but the MRV-SE Q5 that I know will obliterate it in output, cost $160 plus $19 for 2nd day air (which did not happen). With a maglight, I just would have to go to target.

I can see why so many people buy these things.


----------



## RWBlue (Dec 24, 2007)

woodrow said:


> One thing I do have to say for maglight. True, my Q5 lights kill them in performance....especially in size/weight. But, with Mag lights, you can find them anywhere...don't have to pay shipping...no 123a's to buy and you are looking at 8-16 bucks per light.
> 
> Don't get me wrong...I only use mine for comparison purposes... but the MRV-SE Q5 that I know will obliterate it in output, cost $160 plus $19 for 2nd day air (which did not happen). With a maglight, I just would have to go to target.
> 
> I can see why so many people buy these things.




That is kind of what I was going for.
I have a couple maglights. Everyone I know, has a couple maglights.
If I had accurate information, I could make a comparison. 

Is it worth upgrading a 3D maglight to a 50 Lumen LED or is 50 Lumens actually less light? I could also go for a 150 Lumen kit TLE-6EXA. 

Is it worth upgrading a mini-maglight 2 AA to a TLE-5 at 50 lumens or a CREE XRE-7090 at 100 lumens?

Is it worth upgrading a micro-maglight 2 AAA to a TLE-20 at 25 lumins?

Of course more light costs more money. I have to know where I am starting from guy.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Dec 24, 2007)

RWBlue said:


> That is kind of what I was going for.
> I have a couple maglights. Everyone I know, has a couple maglights.
> If I had accurate information, I could make a comparison.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the maglite incan ratings for lumens are _initial_ lumens. It is not regulated, so will fall as the voltage on the batteries falls. With standard alkalines, that means the light will be much dimmer and yellower for the majority of the runtime. With LEDs upgrades, there will be no tint-shifting, and output will stay consistent throughout the battery runtime (the exception is the MagLED, that one gets dimmer but due to _heat buildup_, not battery drain -- if you mainly use the light intermittently, that won't be a problem).


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 24, 2007)

You'll find the most accurate figures here:

flashlightreviews.com


----------



## RWBlue (Dec 24, 2007)

:welcome:You guys are a bad influence on me.

I will be making multiple upgrades.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 25, 2007)

The old numbers were probably more realistic.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 25, 2007)

bfg9000 said:


> The old numbers were probably more realistic.



Yes...much more accurate...lol :laughing:

I got a good chuckle out of the enthusiastic figures that they're posting these days. :shakehead I guess honesty in marketing is very rare these days.


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 25, 2007)

RWBlue said:


> :welcome:You guys are a bad influence on me.
> 
> I will be making multiple upgrades.



This place will definitely produce a drain on your wallet if you hang around here long enough. :shakehead

FWIW...I am *VERY* happy with my Malkoffs!!! IMHO, they are *THE* Maglite upgrade to get for "D" or "C" Mags (Surefires too for that matter). :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## davidt (Dec 25, 2007)

So, a big company like maglite doesn't have an integrating sphere?


----------



## Lightguy27 (Dec 25, 2007)

dulridge said:


> Not enough? :laughing:


 
So, so true.:candle:

-Evan


----------



## JimH (Dec 25, 2007)

Maglites are among my very most favorite lights. They are soooo easy to make soooo much better. Whether it's LED mods or hotwires, almost every flashaholic I know has at least a few Maglites in their collection. The old standbys, Mag11 and Mag85 will both easily turn out a sensor controlled street light.

I just finished putting together a Mag610 - Mag 3D body, FM3H head, AW softstart 3 level switch, and 4 AW C Li-ion cells driving an Osram 64610 bulb at roughly 14.8 volts yielding an out the front brightness of approximately 2000 lumens ( (14.8V actual / 12V rated )**3.5 * 1600 lumens rated * 60% average reflector-lens efficiency = 2000 lumens actual out the front).


----------



## RWBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

JimH said:


> Maglites are among my very most favorite lights. They are soooo easy to make soooo much better. Whether it's LED mods or hotwires, almost every flashaholic I know has at least a few Maglites in their collection. The old standbys, Mag11 and Mag85 will both easily turn out a sensor controlled street light.
> 
> I just finished putting together a Mag610 - Mag 3D body, FM3H head, AW softstart 3 level switch, and 4 AW C Li-ion cells driving an Osram 64610 bulb at roughly 14.8 volts yielding an out the front brightness of approximately 2000 lumens ( (14.8V actual / 12V rated )**3.5 * 1600 lumens rated * 60% average reflector-lens efficiency = 2000 lumens actual out the front).



2000 lumens.....good lord
What do you use it for?
How long does the batteries last?


----------



## JimH (Dec 26, 2007)

RWBlue said:


> 2000 lumens.....good lord
> What do you use it for?


What a silly question. For FUN of course




. 

The same thing I use my USL for



.

Please re-read my sig-line.


----------

